# Nagasaki Spirit



## Navneet (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello, I would like to have some information about the crew of Nagasaki Spirit, a TEEKAY Tanker ship that was lost in Malacca straits on 19/20th September in 1992. I had a friend named Sudhir Sablok on that who to the best of my knowledge was a Second Engineer. Can anyone has any information about the crew that perished on that fateful ship?


----------



## Neil Whiteley (Jun 4, 2020)

Navneet said:


> Hello, I would like to have some information about the crew of Nagasaki Spirit, a TEEKAY Tanker ship that was lost in Malacca straits on 19/20th September in 1992. I had a friend named Sudhir Sablok on that who to the best of my knowledge was a Second Engineer. Can anyone has any information about the crew that perished on that fateful ship?


Navneet,

There were only two survivors, and the remainder were not found despite many searches. All of the crew on the other vessel died.

You could try Teekay in Vancouver, or the Singapore office. This link will supply more information.

The Nagasaki Spirit - Wikipedia 

Neil


----------



## Roger Morrison (Dec 30, 2020)

Navneet said:


> Hello, I would like to have some information about the crew of Nagasaki Spirit, a TEEKAY Tanker ship that was lost in Malacca straits on 19/20th September in 1992. I had a friend named Sudhir Sablok on that who to the best of my knowledge was a Second Engineer. Can anyone has any information about the crew that perished on that fateful ship?


Images of the aftermath


----------

